# El Dorado (the golden) Pumilio



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

shots of my male el dorado that i got into today. he was stressed but started calling in seconds. he should color up abit and heal some of his black shipping cuts. i love him hes very out going and follows you. i see this being a problem later when he figure he can jump out when i open the door  
hope you like


----------



## Kase (Feb 15, 2004)

Wow, I really like those! That's a great shot of the male calling. Congrats and good luck with them.


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

beautiful frog!!


----------



## imitator83 (Jan 5, 2006)

Holy Crap!!! Am I so out-of-the-loop that I've never heard of these guys? Absolutely amazing frog...good luck! Update with more pics!!!! Man, I love pums...such variability! Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

2 shots from this morning, they woke up before sunrise and started calling.... they woke up before me. there like little alarm clocks.
heres two photos strait from the camera.
also there through glass i didnt have time to open the doors i had class.


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

sorry didnt mean to send it sideways


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

very nice any full viv shots?


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

ill get some full vivs tommarow for you my lights just went off. im using the 18x18x24 exo terras i got for like 20$ there very new planted, i was planting them for naac frogs if i got any but you know frogs happen.
:mrgreen:


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Nice stuff....


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great frogs, keep us posted when they breed.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Jungle_John said:


> ill get some full vivs tommarow for you my lights just went off. im using the 18x18x24 exo terras i got for like 20$ there very new planted, i was planting them for naac frogs if i got any but you know frogs happen.
> :mrgreen:



WOW 20$ how did ya pull that off? Was it a Petco sale?


----------



## arielelf (May 23, 2007)

That is a beautiful frog!


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I remember you were looking for yellow bastis with minimal spotting a few months ago.. glad you found something similar, enjoy them!


----------



## uespe1018 (Apr 10, 2007)

those are some of the coolest looking frogs I've seen to date. Hope they do well for you.


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Wish we had them in Canada.


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

more photos! here the 2 exo terra there in, sorry i didnt even think to open the doors.

















heres a few more photos of the frogs.

































and last 1 of my other frgos calling to them. i got 6 male pumilio all going at the same time right now  








i think they just wanted attention :mrgreen: 

any suggestion on the tanks? like i said i planted them for possible frogs from NAAC but you know... frogs happen. so they got alot to grow in :roll:


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet frogs!!


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

What approximate temperatures do your Pumilio feel are ideal when you hear them call? Mine are kept in mid 80s, but I bet if I raise the temperature I would hear something. Nothing yet here


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

my temps for these guys are 77-80 i find they do better a little colder, however no eggs but they never SHUT UP. and there loud. and my parents are complaining because there ummmm calling during the night???? there my only frogs to call 1am in the morning... idk


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

typical males...always in the mood. :lol:


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Why did I say mid 80s? I meant mid-low 70s, sorry for the confusion. Sure it may be anoying but it would sure be exciting for me...


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

The feet coloration in the third pic down is wicked nice.


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

divingne1 said:


> typical males...always in the mood. :lol:


lol

Very cool frogs!! Great shots!


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

yea i actualy do love to hear them call, whats annoying is my parents complaining about them  
more photos to come when i get a chance, last weeks of school semester plus a new job


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

UPDATE
First this









and than this








there 7 in all

for the ones that asked i sent pms. for the one that are wonder this is the set up
basic planted 18x18x24 exo terro with 2 T8 6500k bulbs. temp is 80 with 80-90% humity. 13 hour day 11 hour night cycle, mist in morning right before lights come on.

im very excited ill keep every one posted how they do


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Awesome on the eggs already ! Good luck with them .
I just got mine today , they are awesome . They're the biggest pumilio I've seen and they are very bold and out going so far .


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

i didnt take photos but when i got home today my other pair laid 2 eggs also. im very excited, ill keep every one updated with both clutches. :mrgreen:


----------



## Kase (Feb 15, 2004)

Wow, congrats on the eggs! At times like these there is a certain button I like to push:









lol, good luck with them!


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

congrats, wish I had a magic wand to do that...

let us know how it goes.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Looking good John. Are you taking these to Alaska with you?


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

thanks you ever one for the crongrats, im very excited about these guys. right now the clutch in the front with 7 look grey, however there not milky or flat so i think there ok. but i found in the back a even older clutch with 7 half developed tads in it. so that made me very happy. my other pair 2 eggs look to be doing good also, and i think there going to lay again soon because she realy gravid.

as for the ones i bring with me i dont know yet. ill probly bring 1 pair of these my luecs and red basti. however if i dont graduate this fall i wont be bring any. the people said they cant hold the job for me after fall and i got 6 hight level class to take so it will be very very rough. if i dont get out in fall then next spring ill probly look for a job up north closer to you all. for my frogs that wont go with me to alaska if i get the job my mother will take care of them for me
wish me luck on that please i want that job  

as for the tads/frogs from my first clutch if they go good,im going to raise them for a year, then im most likly going to donate them to ASN. either in cash or in frogs themself this i havnt desided in all.

but what ever i do or happens with the frogs i plan to keep you all posted


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice acquisitions John


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

update found more eggs so that makes 21 in less than 2 weeks.
here photos of some tads and the female that laid them.
















enjoy


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow! Those guys are really going to town arent they?


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

How are these guys doing? Have they transported? Any new pics?


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

sorry no new pics last photo shoot scare the crap out on of my males and he hides every time he sees me now. however my pair that layed to many clutches are only transporting a few tads, out of 13 hatch tad they have moved 8. so im happy wiht that and they got another clutch of 10 that be ready in a few days so maby they will take some form there. as for my other tank they have 2 ready but havnt moved them yet. im still hoping they will.
keep yea posted


----------

